# Tenacity and Daytime Temperature



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I'm looking to do a post-m app of Tenacity on Saturday and the daytime high is forecast to be 85°F. Does anyone know of any max temp restriction when applying? I also plan on spraying at 9am when the temp is forecast to be 70°F if that will make a difference. The best I could come up with is a Q&A from domyownpest's website that says it would be ok. Thoughts? It is on my renovation, and will be 42 days since seed down.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

I couldn't really find anything regarding temp either, except for a study on crabgrass and effectiveness and different temps...
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19235182

It found effectiveness at all temps, but my guess is that you're more worried about ill-effects on your babies at higher temps.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Thanks for the reply! Correct, I am worried about ill-effects when applying at higher temps. Worst case I could apply the following weekend. Weed pressure is not too bad at this point, but would like to get it done this weekend if possible. 78°F on Sunday, but with a chance of rain.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ next week forecast looks warmer than this one. I'm in the same boat as you with tenacity.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

If you're doing a standard spray (3 - 4oz/a) you should be fine. To play it safe maybe spray it later in the afternoon on Saturday. I wouldn't worry about it. It's actually much more effective against undesirables at these temps.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I am thinking about spraying Saturday evening. It should be below 80°F by 6pm with low winds.


----------

